# elk in velvet



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

do you guys think this will be a good chance for elk still in velvet since it is a late drop year?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

only one way to find out, scout scout scout!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Is it a late drop? I didn't think there was such a thing. I know some bulls shed later than others but I think it's considered common for bulls to shed between February and April. But I'm no expert on this. Curious if this year was considered a late drop for some reason.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was just reading something the other day saying deer drop by now, but elk can hold on until mid-May.. So it's not late yet..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

delete


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

delete


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

delete


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

DallanC said:


> WTH? Deer dropping babies in April? Are you guys nuts?
> 
> Gestation for mule deer is right around 200 days. June/July is the main peak of birthing. I watch a semi-tame doe drop her babies next to our house every year, its always around the first week of July. Some might drop early to mid June, others later in July... all depends if they get bred on their first cycle mid-Nov or later on in mid-Dec.
> 
> -DallanC


They weren't talking about fawns they were talking about sheds from what I understand. With it being a late antler drop I guess the theory here would be that the deer and elk will have less time to get rid of their velvet before the hunts start.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

J_marx22 said:


> They weren't talking about fawns they were talking about sheds from what I understand. With it being a late antler drop I guess the theory here would be that the deer and elk will have less time to get rid of their velvet before the hunts start.


Ah my bad. I was talking to someone earlier today about fawns "dropping" and misinterpreted the entire thread, my bad.

-DallanC


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think there will be any higher likelihood of a velvet bull this year than ones past. 
If people are talking about fawns being dropped they may mean fawns being aborted due to the poor body condition of the doe.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

cdbright said:


> do you guys think this will be a good chance for elk still in velvet since it is a late drop year?


depends on the tag you get your hands on this year. its always possible. seems like if i remember correctly, there were pics of some local guys who shot a couple, floating around on facebook last august i think, on an early season elk tag. killed some very pretty full velvet bulls. i dont have any pics of them unfortunately. maybe someone else does.... so yes i think the chance is always there! just need to be lucky enough to be awarded it


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

This thread is raising questions for me ... this weekend I saw a spike who'd dropped one side, but as well a mature bull who still carried both. Is this late? What is normal? Is there regional variation? And when does the new set of antlers really start showing/growing?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Common for spikes this late to still be on.
Some rag horns still carrying too.

Nothing unusual. 

The biggest bulls are growing back new antler now, main beams and brow tines are well on there way.

With archery opening Aug 19th this year, 
A velvet bull is unlikely for 2017.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

from what i have read it seemed it was a late year cause of all the snow , especially more North but i guess it is normal. It seemed like Montana,Colorado bulls were dropping sooner than here so i assumed it was a late year for us.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm curious how the amount of snow affects when an antler is shed? I thought it was at least somewhat driven by the length of daylight increasing, is that incorrect?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Antler shedding has nothing to do with length of daylight, that would be the rutt.

Antler shedding has more to do with the animals health. 
The longer they pack antlers through the winter and into the spring, 
The healthier that animal is.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think chances of a velvet bull are very good this year. It shouldn't be any different than any other year.

<<--O/

<<--O/


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

PBH said:


> I think chances of a velvet bull are very good this year. It shouldn't be any different than any other year.
> 
> <<--O/
> 
> <<--O/


So its a .001 chance?..

I've only seen a handful of mature velvet bulls harvested on the regular arhery ever.

I have personally tried with 3 LE elk tags.
My best chance was in 2004 when they let us start early on Anthro, Aug 1st. Depredation hunt
Had a few days in the corn fields before 
the bigger bulls rubbed off Aug 6th.

Another time back in 1992 with a Book cliff bull permit. Back them everyone drew from the rifle pool, if you drew you could buy the archery permit and start 15 days early. Put the hunt date Aug 14 that year.
Got out there on the 12th just to find the bulls I'd been watching all summer freshly rubbed, bloody horned.

Not to count the 35÷ year's I've archery hunted the archery opener for deer.
Only have ever seen a couple bulls still in velvet after mid August.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's a couple off the Manti 2 years back. In the 1st photo they are hard horned. A few minutes later, they both rubbed off. Pretty cool.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

crazy how all of a sudden they know to get it off.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Here's a couple off the Manti 2 years back. In the 1st photo they are hard horned. A few minutes later, they both rubbed off. Pretty cool.


That is way cool. Almost like they looked at each other and decided to go rub then came back to check each other's progress. Haha.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> So its a .001 chance?..
> 
> I've only seen a handful of mature velvet bulls harvested on the regular arhery ever.


The OP said nothing about "mature".
:EAT:

Velvet archery:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya, well,
I guess you're right, 
Spike elk hold velvet into September. 

Killing pisscutters and spikes just isn't even part of my thought process. 
So it never even crossed my mined.
For elk meat, we eat cows, young ones.

About 5 years ago, I did see a beautiful 6x6 bull taken on Beaver, archery opener.
It was the best velvet bull I've ever seen.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Ya, well,
> I guess you're right,
> Spike elk hold velvet into September.
> 
> For elk meat, we eat cows, young ones.


Two questions:
A. What's the difference between a young cow, and a young bull (spike)?
B. Other than size, how do you tell the difference between a young cow and an old cow prior to shooting?

I have no problem at all pulling back on a spike when the opportunity presents itself. I also have no problem pulling back on a cow / calf if it's closer.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Calves and yearling cows are the best elk meat on the planet!
Spikes are ok table fair, 
But I'd rather let them grow up so someone has a chance to put them on their wall. Enjoy that animal for a lifetime.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Fair enough.


I have both of those spikes hanging in my garage. I think I'll enjoy both for a lifetime. I'm proud of the effort that was put into both of them, and enjoy reminiscing about those experiences. They certainly were not easy!

As far as table fare go -- I can't tell the difference between those spikes and any other cow / calf I've killed. As far as I am concerned, 2-year old elk taste the same whether male or female.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

To this very day I have the first spike elk I ever harvested (1977) hanging on my wal.

I'm past that stage now,
But I'd certainly let my kids shot one if they wanted to.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm past the trophy stage. But I'd let my kids shoot a mature bull if they wanted to.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

I ate my tag last year but the experience of me getting outsmarted by the big BULL i called in 2 weeks earlier was well worth it. He had me chasing his ass 15 miles from my truck and wore out my boots. 

I loved every minute of it :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

